
“Money doesn't interest me” – Creator of Blender talks about its future - dustinmoorenet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEWOTZnFeg
======
mvaspat
must have already a lot of it then!

~~~
some_account
No, I think it's just a different philosophy around what is rich. You can work
constantly and have a lot of money, but then you could be very poor in
happiness or peace of mind.

Most things in life are best when they are balanced.

